# Broken Wrist and Riding.



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you run around on a sprained ankle?


----------



## AMessy (Nov 17, 2010)

I broke my hand back in the winter of '00-'01, rode all season with a cast on my hand. I just took it easy and made sure I didn't try to catch myself with that hand if I fell, also pretty much stayed out of the park that winter. I ride goofy footed and it was my left hand that was busted up so I remember working the bindings was a pain, I rode a pair of Switch X-type step-ins that season since all I needed to do with my bad hand was to flip up the release lever. You can probably just work through the strapping and unstrapping of regular bindings, back then step-ins were all the craze so i just used it as an excuse to try some. 

For gloves, I had a pair of Vans mittens that had a glove liner separate from the mitten shell. I could get my cast in just the mitten shell without the liner, I would suggest looking for some mittens with a similar liner set up and see if they work. Also my mom's friend knitted me a big mitten for my cast, also worked fine but the yarn wasn't water proof and would get soggy after a while. 

Honestly the key is to probably just take it easy and stick to the piste for a while until it heals up.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

Ttam said:


> Do you run around on a sprained ankle?


Yes, if it's taped. But, I also played running back with a full arm cast and stitches in my shin, so maybe I am little different than most. What I really wanted to know is if you fall and you break your fall with your casted wrist what are the chances you will break it again?


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

AMessy said:


> I broke my hand back in the winter of '00-'01, rode all season with a cast on my hand. I just took it easy and made sure I didn't try to catch myself with that hand if I fell, also pretty much stayed out of the park that winter. I ride goofy footed and it was my left hand that was busted up so I remember working the bindings was a pain, I rode a pair of Switch X-type step-ins that season since all I needed to do with my bad hand was to flip up the release lever. You can probably just work through the strapping and unstrapping of regular bindings, back then step-ins were all the craze so i just used it as an excuse to try some.


I am regular and broke my left, so strapping in isn't what I am really worried about, more if I happen to fall on it again.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont know bro.. Doesnt sound like a good idea to me but hey... Your call. I would say yes you probably could do some more damage if you fell on it hard enough. I remember when I broke my wrist.. You twist it just wrong and it causes a lot of pain even with the cast on.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Koofy Smacker said:


> Yes, if it's taped. But, I also played running back with a full arm cast and stitches in my shin, so maybe I am little different than most. What I really wanted to know is if you fall and you break your fall with your casted wrist what are the chances you will break it again?


you won;t break your wrist again, you;ll break your fingers that are sticking out! sorry to hear man. I just just ride easy and make sure you don't fall. then you'll be good to go.


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

Yea, deep down in side, I kind of know that I really shouldn't do it, but the thought of not being able to ride again for a whole year really freaking sucks.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Koofy Smacker said:


> Yea, deep down in side, I kind of know that I really shouldn't do it, but the thought of not being able to ride again for a whole year really freaking sucks.


 I know what you're feeling. I was in denial about my leg being injured. I was in neverland thinking that i would be able to ride on my break from school and work. Personally a broken wrist would keep me from riding.


----------



## hannah-boarder-x (Dec 11, 2019)

Koofy Smacker said:


> So, I fractured my wrist today trying to jib a blue drum and basically ate shit. My question is, when the wrists gets casted, if I happen to come down on it hard again will anything happen? Also, tried my left gloves on with the splint I am wearing now, and that's not happening, so any creative solutions? Anyone ride with broken wrists? good idea/not idea? thanks.


how is your wrist now? i just broke mine


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's been almost 9 years he's either healed or he died from his injuries.


----------



## mully12 (Dec 12, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's been almost 9 years he's either healed or he died from his injuries.


lol im dead at this comment


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Presuming you have a half cast, let the swelling go down, put a plastic bag over the whole thing and wear yer mom's oven mitt...the new silicon ones would work great and just do some mellow cruising. As a kid, broken both wrists (not at the same time) from biking and with in a couple of weeks was doing the usual things but half assed.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

hannah-boarder-x said:


> how is your wrist now? i just broke mine


Hows yours? Broke mine a week ago, doc says 12 weeks but I wanna get back on some groomers in 6. Are you boarding yet? How long was your recovery?


----------



## Shred Sauce (Feb 19, 2021)

Koofy Smacker said:


> So, I fractured my wrist today trying to jib a blue drum and basically ate shit. My question is, when the wrists gets casted, if I happen to come down on it hard again will anything happen? Also, tried my left gloves on with the splint I am wearing now, and that's not happening, so any creative solutions? Anyone ride with broken wrists? good idea/not idea? thanks.


I broke my wrist about 4 weeks ago in the terrain park. Is it ok to be riding? Will if break again from barely hitting it?


----------

